# Hand Tool Lumbejocks - what do you use for saw bench



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey all you hand tool experts: do any of you use a sawing bench? A low bench you kneel on while using a panel saw? I have been thinking about making something but I am unfamiliar with the design and features that would be valuable in such a bench. Please share ideas and photos if you can. THANKS


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Stumpy has step by step here It's a very useful tool


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't use one but here is the Schwarz's article on building one. There's a pdf link at the bottom that has full dimensions.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If you build the Schwarz benches a word of caution: simply gluing the legs to the top will not work. The first time I used it one of the legs detached.

I recommend pegs or screws to reinforce this joint it is a xgrain joint. Or you could do a dovetail joint.

My only other "thing" about these is they are not long enough to sit on if you're a tall guy.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been meaning to build a saw bench, but honestly I just saw at the bench vise like Paul Sellers does in his videos (worth watching). I also use a bunch hook and a mitre box saw for crosscutting.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I use whatever's handy. My five board bench gets pressed into service some times. It's about 21" high. A smaller stool I built a couple years ago gets used enough that I already need to repaint the top of it because it's all dinged up. It's 18" high. But I also use my regular workbench, which has a 1" piece of stainless on its front edge that sits about 3/32" proud of the benchtop and serves very nicely to hold work when I'm using a pull saw. And finally, I use the face vise on my bench to hold work. That bench is something like 38" high.

Finally, I'm finishing up a "roman workbench" as time and the weather permits. 21" high last I checked, and it'll have a bunch of holes for holdfasts and dogs.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I was making a tool tote and ending up making this handy little set up that I can use
for hand tools and or power tools.

The tray on the bottom has served me well and I can also stand on it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It was a 6' bench, now it's 2 saw benches.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The Schwarz has put out several iterations of saw bench, I built his earliest model and love it.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/219858


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice joinery on your bench Smitty, I like the through tenons on the bottom rails:


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I use a split top version … not much to look at, but it makes for easy ripping! My sawhorses are same height as this bench … cross-cutting is a breeze … having support on both sides of the split.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I use my travelling bench with the auxiliary shorter legs attached.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Lots of good ideas here. Thanks everyone!

I think i would like to try the sliding tapered dovetails on the legs. Anyone have advice or want to talk me out of it?

Also, I am thinking i will use 2×8 construcrion lumber. Probably doubling up on the legs.

I might also build Dave P's bench just for sitting on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Nice joinery on your bench Smitty, I like the through tenons on the bottom rails
> 
> - waho6o9


Those were definitely a learning experience, and it's best you don't look too close… ;-)


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

I built the Schwarz version, and use it all the time. It has been handy.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

I built a Fidgen-designed sawbench out of SYP. I also slapped together a small sawhorse to help with crosscutting longer boards.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Taunton has the plans for Fidgen's bench as a preview of his book on their website: http://www.tauntonstore.com/the-unplugged-woodshop-071423.html#product-preview.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Fidgen style also.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Use whatever is handy…..including a small bench for breaking down larger pieces BEFORE they wander into the shop..









Been known to screw or clamp plywood sheets to it, and saw the sheet down to a size I need…









All the saw dust can then just be swept ( or wind blown) into the grass…


----------

